# Group search quest



## Uuuuu (Dec 1, 2021)

I Wonder if someone could hint me in the right direction of finding a group I saw a few years ago. 
It was a sort of music video but as I recall it it spanded a few songs. It was a group of 4 or 5 male singers who sat around a table, turning pages in their notesheets and just singing. There was an open fire place in the room and I think they all had some sort of suits. The thing that blew me away was the tenor guy who had a really high pitch as I recall it. First I was trying to understand where the high pithched sopran was until I realised that it was one of the guys singing that section.
Unfortionately this is sort if all info I have.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Any of the groups in this list?

https://www.singers.com/lists/performers-male-group-harmony/


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Try Il Divo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_Divo


----------

